# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Ми-8АМТ ГТК "Россия"

## AC

http://www.airforce.ru/photogallery/.../mi-8_1200.htm
"Россия" -- это для конспирации написано...  :Smile: 
Это борт не ГТК, а ВВС -- базируется в Малино. Салон для министра обороны, ну и для тех, кому он дает полетать на нем...  :Smile:

----------


## Anddy

А что это  за ящик по правому борту под выхлопом? Кондиционер?

----------


## airwolf

> http://www.airforce.ru/photogallery/.../mi-8_1200.htm
> "Россия" -- это для конспирации написано... 
> Это борт не ГТК, а ВВС -- базируется в Малино. Салон для министра обороны, ну и для тех, кому он дает полетать на нем...


На скока мне известно сей борт базируется постоянно на чкаловском.

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

> А что это  за ящик по правому борту под выхлопом? Кондиционер?


да это кондиционер

----------

